# How dumb can people be?



## terrilhb (Sep 19, 2011)

I am madder than a hornet. I have 5 goats. 2 bucks and 3 does. The bucks are in their pen and the does in their own. My bucks are about 150lbs and 130lbs. My biggest buck does not like people that he does not see alot. So I keep people and children away. Or I should say I try. Tonight my neighbor's mother and her friend come over with a 5yr old and 3yr old. I tell the children to stay away  from the boys pen. I am not worried about the smaller buck(Charlie is sweet unless in rutt) The bigger Tack is the one that is very protective even of people he knows. Sorry straying. I tell the girls to feed the girls. They don't care. And if they don't like or know you they wont come around you. Do the girls listen?  NO. So I tell the adults to keep the girls away. Did they NO. I had to literally get up and keep the girls away. I know how my boy is. I know how to deal with them. Noone would listen to me. But if the girls would have been hurt or God forbid worse Myself and the goat would have been to blame. How hard is it to understand the goats can be dangerous. I take all the preventive measures to protect people but am I wrong for expecting them to do what is right. I could just  the he _ _ out of the adults. If you can not watch them and take warnings than don't come to my house. UUUGGGHHHHH. Sorry for venting. Does anyone else have a goat like this?


----------



## RPC (Sep 19, 2011)

I completely understand where you are coming from. My buck is the devil or so I thought. I have kept everyone except me out of his pen because he is so aggressive even when not in rut. I even made it possible so that if I need someone to do chores for me they could do it all from outside the pen. Well I went out 2 months ago to see if the kids (my nieces) had chores done and where were they? In with their huge teddy bear of a buck. He was rubbing on them and he even licked Taylor. I guess he only likes kids. When I went in there with the kids he was head butting me away from them and kicked me a few times. I also wondered if it was just me but he has now gone after my sister who is 22, my mom, my step dad, and my dad so I think he just hates adults.


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 19, 2011)

Even if I am not there if he does not know you he will ram the fence. I have people that are here alot and he loves them. He does not like strangers. At all. My neighbor has a son he hates. I think he must have snuck around here and teased him. How I don't know I am almost always home. But this boy when my buck sees him he charges the fence. But the boys siblings tolerates. I just wish people would listen and not test something that could hurt or kill someone.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 19, 2011)

My mother in law did the same thing to me.  Let her little granddaughters in my barn without even asking.  Luckily all the big goats were out in the field.  Just my sweet little Lamancha doe.  But she didn't know that.  When it was all said and done and I gave both her and the girls the "do NOT ever go in a pen or the barn without me!!!!"  lecture.  I later got a lecture from my mother in law that I shouldn't keep dangerous animals on the farm.  ?!?!?!!?!?  

So be careful, if something happens it will be your fault, no matter how stupid the individuals are.  City people seem to believe farm animals are all nice and friendly.  Just like in the movies!!!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 19, 2011)

_Don't keep dangerous animals on the farm??  Really??_

Any large livestock animal is dangerous imo.  They should be treated with respect.  And that respect includes staying away from them when you don't know what you're doing.  Just because something is cute doesn't mean it can't hurt you...on purpose or accidentally.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 19, 2011)

I deal w/ that stuff more than I want to.  I have NO problem telling people to take their rude kids and go.  
I'll lose a sale before I'll risk my animals' health / happiness or a lawsuit.  
It's even worse when you've allowed people to come to 'visit' and they misbehave / don't listen.
I pretty much just say, "NO" now when people ask to 'come see my animals'....This ain't a zoo, after all.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 19, 2011)

Life is full of people who will always blame the animal for their ignorant or aggressive behavior towards an animal.   I've caught the neighbor's girls spraying a hose at my 138 lb Kuvacz.  I went to explain to this neighbor what had happened.  My Kuvacz became that "nasty dog" because he would charge the fence every time those girls were out there.  Do their behavior ever change?   Nope, neighbor has twins by the time we get Jake.  And what do I find the twins doing, teasing the dog to where he would charge a fence.  BTW, this is the same neighbor with the illegal fence.   As you can see, these ignorant people live everywhere and will ALWAYS blame you or the animal.  

It just doesn't have to be livestock.  They are ignorant of all animals.  Yes, they view them like the movies, but how sad it is that they really don't know what they are missing when you learn to respect that animal.  I'll take an animal over that stupid, ignorant person every time.   

BTW, I love those movies.   But I know what's real and not real.   That's what those city folks lack.   And that's where the animal and you will always be wrong.  Along with their ignorance of animals, they will NEVER admit they are wrong.  I guess it's easier for them to sleep.  

Sorry for the rant.   Jake was 3 months old and 2 days away of being "put down" because of ignorant people.   Keep your animals safe from ignorant, stupid people.  Even if they are family members.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2011)

Especially if they are family members!


----------



## animalmom (Sep 21, 2011)

Why is it that if you have animals, any animals, that city people think you have a petting farm?  Isn't that what zoos are for?  If someone wants to learn about any of my animals I am more than willing to share what I know, but it really (sorry can't think of a polite word to use) pisses me off when some "friend" implies I have a petting zoo.

Sorry I don't'  I have working animals... which is a whole lot more than I can say of those people, rotten leeches that they are.  Love my goatie milk do ya, love my cheese do ya, but you don't think my goaties work and neither do you think I work.

Sorry, rant off.  Underneath I really am a cuddly person, really, just ask my goaties.


----------



## wannacow (Sep 21, 2011)

I love it when people want to come out and visit my animals.  That is my opportunity to educate them and the children about where food comes from.  How else will they get the exposure except from a grocery store?  Yes, I even let them "milk" my goat and taste the milk.  It's a very good education.  The kids love feeding the chickens and gathering the eggs.  They even get to take them home.  They especially love the green ones.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 21, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I love it when people want to come out and visit my animals.  That is my opportunity to educate them and the children about where food comes from.  How else will they get the exposure except from a grocery store?  Yes, I even let them "milk" my goat and taste the milk.  It's a very good education.  The kids love feeding the chickens and gathering the eggs.  They even get to take them home.  They especially love the green ones.


I couldn't agree more. As a kid I have wonderful memories of a farm up the road with no electricity, no gas etc. They older couple farmed and heated with coal. Every Easter we could go get our eggs - one green and one blue for every child. I have always wondered how they lived that way. But I guess that's the only way they knew. They don't teach self sufficiency in school. I believe in exposing kids - and adults to as much as possible. 

I have used our "hobby farm" to educate my nieces and nephews, friends, neighbors and others about our animals. I welcome the visits to see the goats, I just have ONE rule. NO ONE visits unless we are present at all times. For the safety of the visitor and my animals. I also have no trouble telling a child NO, and I have no touble telling an adult to get their kid back on the leash.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 21, 2011)

x


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

Great to educate people, but they first need to learn the difference between a working farm and a petting zoo. At a petting zoo people are paid to take time to entertain and on a working farm that isn't always within the realm of possibilities. Secondly, at a petting zoo the animals are selected and conditioned for that environment.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 22, 2011)

Also - I have livestock guardian dogs...Do you have any idea how many times I've specifically said "DO NOT go near those dogs." and then some smart-alec kid has to go walk right up to the pen they are in.  If they get bitten, I will get sued / be at fault.

I've had everything from stranger's children peeing in my yard / barn / driveway (apparently nobody makes their kid's hold it anymore, nor do they ASK to use a real bathroom) to one idiot brat who actually HIT MY GOATS with a STICK.

I started out w/ a 'sunshine and daisies' hope of teaching the world about farming / making your own, etc.  But humans cured me of that. :/


----------



## wannacow (Sep 22, 2011)

That's true.  The only people that I show around are the INVITED ones.  They have polite children or grown children.  Everyone always gets the rules of the farm from me and DD.  We have had no problems.  If there were problems, I would stop showing like some people on here.  It sounds like you have had to deal with some real "winners".  (sarcastic smiley)  I deal with the "winners" at my job, so (so far) my home is still safe.  :/


----------



## terrilhb (Sep 22, 2011)

I spoke to the mother last night. And I told her what happened. I told her this was unnaceptable from her mother. I explained to her what could happen and that I did not want anything to happen to her children or to my goats. She understood and is going to speak to her mother. I told her scince the grandmother can not control the grandchildren that she is not welcome to bring the girls over anymore around my animals. So we will see what happens. I do what I need to do to protect people and my animals. I don't let anyone in the pens or in my chicken coops because of the roosters. I also explained that I take precautions to keep people safe so I expect people to heed my warnings and respect me and my animals.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 22, 2011)

I like to show people my farm animals, but they, and their husbandry come first for me in front of superfluous things and people. If they want to help, great. And I'd be upset if people came and fed and petted them without my permission! Your animals are your property, not toys to be petted, and polite visitors respect your rules.
I'm glad I have an electric fence.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 22, 2011)

Neighbor's BIL came over to my fence...said, "What's this for?" about the electric wire on top of the fence.  Neighbor said it was electric, don't touch it.  BIL said, "No it's not" and GRABBED the wire in his fist.

HA!  Screamed like a little girl!


----------



## elevan (Sep 22, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Neighbor's BIL came over to my fence...said, "What's this for?" about the electric wire on top of the fence.  Neighbor said it was electric, don't touch it.  BIL said, "No it's not" and GRABBED the wire in his fist.
> 
> HA!  Screamed like a little girl!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 23, 2011)

Urgh. Makes me glad my goats are well hidden in the backyard on our 5 acres. And my chickens too... lol


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 23, 2011)

*freemotion*, that's hilarious!

I used to work with horses and deal with the public, numerous times I was asked "Do horses have teeth?" erm, kinda hard to _suck_ grass off the ground I'd have though? 

I also was asked "Is that an elephant?" while they were looking at our Clydesdale horse.  He was big, sure, but an elephant???

I think the education system is sadly lacking. :/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't stop the people that drive by and toss plastic bottles, etc into the field but I am SO glad I trained my neighbors to put branches all in one pile for me to feed from instead of tossing them over the fence.  Weeded out a lot of cherry that way.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah, the city folk.  I was one for many years but my early years I lived on a hobby farm, then moved blah, blah, blah.
Yes, luckily not to many visit the farm just to look.  I have put a gate up at the entrance to my farm and post warnings and no trepassing signs in English and Spanish.  During breeding season bulls can be dangerous and I have Hot wire running the property on the top line.  I live along a gravel road which does cut back heavily on traffic, plus we are a heavily farm state so they are a dime a dozen on the black tops.


----------

